# GTB cover plate



## BigBoyT1 (Dec 31, 2006)

Cover plate for GTB [email protected]


----------



## Frank Connolly (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow that's PRETTY!! How much does it weigh?


----------



## Dpreston (Nov 21, 2005)

I had one they are nice


----------



## LARCGuy (Apr 18, 2004)

I am not sure how much exactly. But not a lot.


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

Where Do U Get Those And How Much R They?


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Email RANDY (BigBoyToys) and he can give you those answers. That's who's building them - and they are nice.

I'll see about removing mine and throwing it on the Grams scale....to get a weight.


----------



## BigBoyT1 (Dec 31, 2006)

*cover plate*

The cover plate weighs 9 grams


----------



## tuftiger (Jan 2, 2007)

BigBoyT1 said:


> The cover plate weighs 9 grams


I bought one about 2 months ago, they work great especially if you want to put the GTB under the shock brace.


----------



## RCDawg83 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Cover Plate*

Dumb question I guess, but do they work on both 4 cell and 6 cell?


----------



## BigBoyT1 (Dec 31, 2006)

*cover plate*

yes they do


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

would it help to put the fan on top or dont u need it?


----------



## jnor (Jul 30, 2006)

I have 2 of them, they will also fit an XBR


----------



## Da One (Apr 5, 2008)

Can I see pics


----------



## jnor (Jul 30, 2006)

Here a couple of pics of my XBR with the cover...


----------



## BigBoyT1 (Dec 31, 2006)

*cover plate*

wait a minute, fan is not necessary, just extra weight

jnor, thanks for posting pics


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

We have added our GTB esc HS plate to our store:

GTB 4-Cell/1S Lipo Heat Sink Plate


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Is the "standard" GTB heat sink available as a separate part to convert a 4-cell GTB into a 6-cell?


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

kevinm said:


> Is the "standard" GTB heat sink available as a separate part to convert a 4-cell GTB into a 6-cell?


No, it isn't.


----------

